# Anyone looking for Coilover upgrade... check this out.



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe cheap for a reason? I can't pull up Ebay at work but still...


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

I am not sure either... but its the last set for third the MSRP.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

passionincar said:


> I am not sure either... but its the last set for third the MSRP.
> 
> Thanks
> Hari


MSRP is $2100?


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

yep... i am surprised as well... actually US $2,399.99.

KW V3 Variant 3 Damper coilover Suspension Chevy Cruze 11 12 Germany Made TUV | eBay

These are SOLD by KW themselves as OVERSTOCKED.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's being sold by KW I think


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

What a deal, too bad I don't have the money right now


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, the lack of pics aside from the box, which doesn't even show a picture of the tag telling what car/etc. the coilovers actually go to makes this extremely sketchy.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

he has a positive review from a fellow cruzer about them though!


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

ehousel said:


> he has a positive review from a fellow cruzer about them though!


I thought he same... It is SOLD by KW North America division... so should be a great deal.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

people are known to sell fake KW products. I have seen the issue before with many other platforms. I would not buy a KW product on ebay. there have been many fakes.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Evofire said:


> people are known to sell fake KW products. I have seen the issue before with many other platforms. I would not buy a KW product on ebay. there have been many fakes.


I agree with you... but this seller has 100% feedback and do sell other KW coil-overs priced at $2000... if i had money i would jump on it.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Only rated 2.1" drop at all 4 corners. Not exactly compelling...


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Only rated 2.1" drop at all 4 corners. Not exactly compelling...


Kw coilovers are not designed with lowboys in mind. They are performance tuned coilovers that have high performance functionality. 

If you just want moar low then order some springs and be done. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I talked up chad today at KW they are just over stocks nothing is wrong with them.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> I talked up chad today at KW they are just over stocks nothing is wrong with them.


good to know... if this comes again i might get it.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Zach.K said:


> Kw coilovers are not designed with lowboys in mind. They are performance tuned coilovers that have high performance functionality.
> 
> If you just want moar low then order some springs and be done.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


I have a 2" drop thanks to my Eibach Pro Kit. If I was interested in performance oriented suspension, I would start with a car more better suited to corner carving


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I have a 2" drop thanks to my Eibach Pro Kit. If I was interested in performance oriented suspension, I would start with a car more better suited to corner carving


Then why come in this thread and knock the product if you have zero interest in it? Just to troll?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Then why come in this thread and knock the product if you have zero interest in it? Just to troll?
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Zach.K said:


> Then why come in this thread and knock the product if you have zero interest in it? Just to troll?
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Maybe to troll easily upset people. But I am genuinely interested in a static setup with a better drop. So color me disappointed...


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Maybe to troll easily upset people. But I am genuinely interested in a static setup with a better drop. So color me disappointed...


No one's upset except the troll. Didn't like being called out. 

Static with moar drop is attainable just look around. ST's, Bilsteins, H and R, FK's, I'm sure one of those can get you moar low. There are plenty of other options. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Zach.K said:


> No one's upset except the troll. Didn't like being called out.


I didn't call you out. You are confused, and the only one trolling. Perhaps add something useful to the topic of this thread, which is KW coilovers. Got any facts to back up anything? $700 is good, but the last time I bought $700 coilovers, I sold them within a month, they were THAT bad. 

So, Zach the NC Troll, got some spring rates? drop amounts? Valving or proportioning facts to share? Or are you just easily upset? Tell us why we should buy these.

Kthxbai


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I didn't call you out. You are confused, and the only one trolling. Perhaps add something useful to the topic of this thread, which is KW coilovers. Got any facts to back up anything? $700 is good, but the last time I bought $700 coilovers, I sold them within a month, they were THAT bad.
> 
> So, Zach the NC Troll, got some spring rates? drop amounts? Valving or proportioning facts to share? Or are you just easily upset? Tell us why we should buy these.
> 
> Kthxbai


There you go again.... smh

Since you didnt read it apparently, I first explained how these coilovers are not for the honda curb draggin fanbois. Then in a following post offered you a few other options of coilovers that might gain you "Moar Lowwww". 

Congrats you where however able to read my location. Anything else? You say I should tell you why to buy these yet you offer no reasoning not to buy them except they aren't low enough for you, and some other no name brand you purchased failed you. Yes I forget that is great reasoning.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Since you didnt read it apparently, I first explained how these coilovers are not for the honda curb draggin fanbois.


I don't see that anywhere in the thread.

"Smh"


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Kw coilovers are not designed with lowboys in mind. They are performance tuned coilovers that have high performance functionality.
> 
> If you just want moar low then order some springs and be done.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon





trevor_geiger said:


> I don't see that anywhere in the thread.
> 
> "Smh"


I see you fail at reading comprehension as well. I even stated it was my "first post". 


Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Mmmmmm KW kit has my name all over it. Would be an awesome upgrade from the DGRs I'm currently running.


----------

